# LGB 7 track epl controled siding



## sargent1971 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looking to scram some information from the epl experts out there.

As part of a new indoor layout I am building a seven (7) track siding and would like it to be fully automated using the lgb epl system.

Trains will enter in from the left... they exit on freeway switches ie: free swinging points without electric or manual mechanisms attached.

Please help as i just cant get my head around the fact that switches are hooked in series etc.

I have hooked up several two track sidings, just cant seem to find any information on controlling multiple switches.



r1 curve ================
right switch ======================
right switch =============================
switch layout is ......===== left switch = = right switch ===========================
left switch ==================== left switch ============= 
r1 curve ========

Cheers,
Robert


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Have a look at this.

George Schreyer's Interlocking Turnouts


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Some of this electronics is over my head. We use 1700 reed switches to change turnouts or track polarity. I am not an EPL expert. Are you trying to get a train to enter one sidding and have another leave from a different siding? or the same siding?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, we need more information. Also, do you have a copy of *"The World Of LGB",* hardcover? It has everything you always wanted to know, but were afraid to ask, about the EPL system.


----------



## sargent1971 (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for the quick response, 
TODDALIN.... wow did you see all that wiring, okay I know a little about simple positive negative electronics but that was alittle too far over my head, thankyou and some of it may be useful anyway. 

Okay for richard and mad, yes this will be a siding were say siding one is free, said locomotive or train enters siding 1 and crosses reed switch stoping train and allowing siding 2 power and train on siding 2 to carry on, etc etc etc for all seven sidings. then that would revert back to siding 1 and again follow on down. 

I dont have a hard copy of the book you mentioned but somebody told me you could find it on the web, cant find it yet and book is no longer available, again so I have been told. 

Sorry, further along the line there will be another automated siding of just 2 tracks, trains would leave from each of the 9 total sidings when the next available train arrives at the previosly cleared siding, therefore the same train will never go back to were it started from. 

This is just a small part of a layout that will have over 1.6 klms or 1 mile of g-scale track. 
Some work has started and can be vieved on youtube. lookup tierneys ridge railroad on you tube or username prmates. 

Thanks again.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Robert, 

basic question: do your sidings look like your plan? or do all these sidings run together on the other side too? 
if you are using stubs every turnout needs a motor. 
if you are using drive-through sidings only the entry turnouts need motors. 

each reed must be situated shortly before the dead part of track, where the locos stop. 
each reed must activate some microswitches and two turnoutmotors. 
a reed does: 
1) deactivate power in the "dead" track near to it. 
2) "close" the turnout leading to it. 
3) activate the next sidings "dead" track. 
4) open the turnout into the next siding. 
(if you distribute this work onto two reeds one after another, you will have less burnt out reeds) 

if you want to do this with LGB - epl parts, you need one (or two) reeds, one electric turnout motor and one additional epl switch per siding. 
if you want to do it with less money and more time involved, others can give you better council than i could. (specially George Schreyer)


----------



## sargent1971 (Feb 5, 2011)

firstly thanks for the replys so far, but please keep them coming.

I have been told effectevely what im trying to achieve is a 7 track alternating station circuit.

on the opposite side of the layout still on the same track section there will be another 2 track alternating circuit.
this one i have diagrams for out of a epl leaflet from lgb. but nothing explains how to expand this to have 2 switches 
working simultanesely in the format that I need for the 7 track station ciruit.

cheers,
robert


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By sargent1971 on 07 Feb 2011 10:48 PM 
but nothing explains how to expand this to have 2 switches 
working simultanesely in the format that I need for the 7 track station ciruit.


if you use the reeds, just let its outgoing cables go into two switchmotors.

(i even had three or four switchmotors hooked up to one reed, but then the reeds tend to burn out. - but hooking up two per reed seems to be safe.)

if you want to play it 110% safe, connect the reed to a turnout- or signalmotor, that has the add-on switch. from there activate your two turnouts.


----------

